# My EO-E1R and HO-E2A from lumens factory (beamshots)



## Chao (Mar 7, 2007)

Just got two lamps, EO-E1R and HO-E2A from lumens factory.

beamshots at 10m distance












EO-H2A with 110 lum seems brighter than MN03, but not much, however I think EO-E1R is a good solution for rechargeable battery (17670).

Chao


----------



## jsr (Mar 7, 2007)

The HO-E2A definitely looks brighter, especially considering it looks brighter at a distance.

I have the EO-E1R also and really love it! It seems equally bright to an E2D with primaries and just a tad less bright than an E2D with 3V rechargeables.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice! The E0-E1R looks the whitest of the bunch.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Mar 7, 2007)

what is the runtime on a R123 with the EO-E1R?


----------



## labrat (Mar 7, 2007)

benchmade_boy said:


> what is the runtime on a R123 with the EO-E1R?



Up to 40 minutes with my Sony LR123A 1200 mAh rechargeables, dims very fast when the cell is empty!


----------



## Chao (Mar 7, 2007)

labrat said:


> Up to 40 minutes with my Sony LR123A 1200 mAh rechargeables, dims very fast when the cell is empty!



Thanks, I haven't try R123A, good to know.


----------



## jsr (Mar 7, 2007)

labrat said:


> Up to 40 minutes with my Sony LR123A 1200 mAh rechargeables, dims very fast when the cell is empty!


 
Wow, where do you get these Sony 1200mAh R123As? I've never seen Li-Ion rechargeable R123As with over true 750mAh (there's claims, but the claims are usually false, but even claims haven't exceeded 900mAh).

I use the standard 750ish mAh R123As and they run about 30 minutes before protection shuts off.


----------



## Chao (Mar 7, 2007)

jsr said:


> Wow, where do you get these Sony 1200mAh R123As?



I have same question.


----------



## labrat (Mar 7, 2007)

Found them in a shop in Bangkok, a set with a charger and two rechargeable cells, approx. 11 USD for the set.
Cannot find these in Sony's product catalogue, so don't know more about them, but they do outperform the UltraFire non-protected 880 mAh cells on run-time with the Lumens Factory Ultra High Output bulbs.


----------



## jlomein (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the beamshots. I'm waiting for my EO-E1R to arrive. Hopefully it makes my E1E almost comparable to a P60 bulb. Judging from your beamshots it should, as the MN03 is a little similar to the P60.

Then I'll be upgrading my G2 with a HO-9, trying to pack as much punch as possible into a 2x RCR123 light.


----------



## Strauss (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice beamshots :goodjob: I am sure these bulbs will sell great. Looks like a good rechargable option for the E series...if I still had my E2E, I would be getting some of these LA's for sure


----------



## alanagnostic (Mar 8, 2007)

Chao, thanks for the beamshots. I was thinking of getting some of those bulbs from Lumens Factory but I wasn't sure about the 90 lumen claims. It looks to me to actually be about 60 lumens which is fine with me. I'll probably get one of their 90 lumen bulbs.


----------



## jsr (Mar 8, 2007)

Lumens Factory rates their bulbs at bulb lumens, and they're very up front that they do so. A good rough estimate of actual lumens out the front is to take about 65% (roughly 2/3rds) of the bulb lumens and that's your out-the-front lumens. So 2/3s of 90 is 60 lumens, and when I compared it to an E2D, it was about equal.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 12, 2007)

Chao, thanks for the beam shots. Just what I was looking for.
Even at 60 lumens, the EO-E1R is much brighter than the lowly MN01. Being able to use RCR's is a bonus. I should have one this week.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 16, 2007)

Got a few of these LF EO (Extreme Output) lamps, and my results with the EO-E1R seem to be the same as Chao and jsr's. Output is almost indistinguishable from my E2E with stock MN03 LA running on primaries, so the 60-lumen estimate is pretty accurate.

I also received an EO-E2R which is the 7.2V, 150 lumen version. Again, I would say the front-side estimate of 100 lumens is spot on. It's definitely much brighter than a stock E2E. I did notice on this lamp, though, that the hot spot is more elongated than that of the MN03. Seems to be the trade off for the increased output.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 16, 2007)

That's what I wanted to know more about regarding the EO-E1R. Thanks for sharing the pix! Now I know. . .

Enjoy!


----------



## werdnawee (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,
An old thread but looking for some info.

After 15 Surefire LEDs (incl 2 A2's) and about 10 Fenix LEDs, I have started to get into Incandescents. (starting the wrong way)

Anyway, I want to get an E1E. I have the following questions if anyone can help - 

1. Does the LF EO-E1R only take rechargeables?
2. I have AW RCR123s (black ones). Will one of these fit into the E1E? Or is boring required?

3. What is the brightest 2 cell Incandescent? 3 cell incandescent?
I currently have a 6P with extension tube and a P91. (3 cell)
So I can convert it to a 6P with P61 (2 cell)

I also have an M6 but looking for something more EDC.

The A2's are pretty good too.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 18, 2008)

werdnawee said:


> Hi,
> An old thread but looking for some info.
> 
> After 15 Surefire LEDs (incl 2 A2's) and about 10 Fenix LEDs, I have started to get into Incandescents. (starting the wrong way)
> ...



1. Yes, it is optimized only for one 3.7v li-ion battery, it will be ugly and dim on a 3V cell. The *HO-E1A* is the brighter bulb option for primaries.

2. Like a glove! It fits perfectly, like a regular CR123.

3. Brighter bulb, brighter stock flashlight or brigther custom-made/modified flashlight?



> I also have an M6 but looking for something more EDC.



Can't go smaller and brighter that an E1E w/Lumens Factory lamp assemblies. Go for it!
:thumbsup:


----------



## werdnawee (Sep 18, 2008)

Hahaha!!, of all the members on CPF that I thought might reply regarding the E1E, Outdoors Fanatic was going to be my first guess.

You definately like this light and you will probably make me a fan too :twothumbs




Outdoors Fanatic said:


> 3. Brighter bulb, brighter stock flashlight or brigther custom-made/modified flashlight?


 
Probably a brighter bulb using the 6P or 9P set-up?



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Can't go smaller and brighter that an E1E w/Lumens Factory lamp assemblies. Go for it!
> :thumbsup:


 
I will!!! and thanks for the info.


----------



## werdnawee (Oct 15, 2008)

Just received my first (and second) E1E today.

Swapped the stock lamp for the EO-E1R and 1 RCR123.

DAMN!!! This little guy puts out a lot of light for its size. :twothumbs

Very nice. Thanks for the advice guys!!! :thumbsup:








And here is my first ever Surefire group shot!!!






(Will move to the collection thread asap)

Can't believe I got my first Surefire in May 2008. What an addiction!!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 15, 2008)

werdnawee said:


> Just received my first (and second) E1E today.
> 
> Swapped the stock lamp for the EO-E1R and 1 RCR123.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the addiction!!

You won't find a better incan EDC, so enjoy...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2008)

> Hahaha!!, of all the members on CPF that I thought might reply regarding the E1E, Outdoors Fanatic was going to be my first guess.


 
Yeah, Outdoors Fanatic is definately the man! :twothumbs
He gave us the initial idea of producing the E Series and has given us many great ideas during the developement phase.

Thank yoou for your purchase, werdnawee.
We are happy that you like our product.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## werdnawee (Oct 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thank yoou for your purchase, werdnawee.
> We are happy that you like our product.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


 
No problems. You have some great products there.

I actually bought 9 lamps in one go. Now I just need to go out at night more so I can burn through them and then purchase more. :devil:


----------



## sappyg (Oct 18, 2008)

LF bulbs are the bomb. i just received the HO-E2R yesterday. the build quality is even better than the stock SF bulb. i chose this LA for a little longer run time over the EO-E2R.
it is everything i'd hoped for and more. brighter than the stock bulb and no loss of that awesome side spill. 
i would like LF to make a low output LA for the E2/ E1 that could handle RCR's. i'd be all over it.


----------

